# If you hate country



## Defender (Dec 4, 2008)

At least know that Jerry Reed was amazing.

Alabama Jubilee
Wabash Cannonball
Lightning Rod

This is what country used to do. Jerry Reed was one of the most absurdly awesome songwriters and guitar players of the century, and I'm really sad he gets shat on every time people make sweeping generalizations that dismiss the entire genre of country music. This is golden music from back before mainstream country became about handsome assholes propped up with vocal pitch correctors paying tribute to misguided patriotism and a giant fistful of completely inane shit.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 4, 2008)

Relevant to the topic:  Bluegrass fucking kicks ass.


----------



## Takun (Dec 5, 2008)

Banjos are the instrument of the gods.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

After getting a few pints down your neck at a Hayseed Dixie gig you'd wish you were from The Deep South.

Or maybe that was just me. Anyways, those guys are brilliant.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 5, 2008)

I find country far too grounded in reality, and not negative enough to feel  sincere. Also many of the instruments commonly found in country are like nails  on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Scurrow (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh shit, it used to be about talent!?  I get it, music = talent.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 5, 2008)

thare are still a fue good bands out thair we get one to play at the family reunion every year but i can remember thir names


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

To me, country's all about Johnny Cash. If it wasn't for him, I would hate this genre with a passion.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 5, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> To me, country's all about Johnny Cash. If it wasn't for him, I would hate this genre with a passion.


amen and a ring or fire
may he never be forgot


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

MY NAME IS SUE!
HOW DO YOU DO?!
NOW YOU'RE GONNA DIE!


----------



## Aden (Dec 5, 2008)

I never liked Johnny Cash. *Dons flame suit*



Defender said:


> At least know that Jerry Reed was amazing.
> 
> Alabama Jubilee
> Wabash Cannonball
> Lightning Rod



Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> MY NAME IS SUE!
> HOW DO YOU DO?!
> NOW YOU'RE GONNA DIE!


 
_Well my Daddy left home when I was three,_
_An' he didn't leave much for Ma and me,_
_Just this old guitar and and empty bottle of booze..._

_Now I don't blame him cause he run an' hid 
But the meanest thing that he ever did 
Was before he left, he went and named me Sue..._

Great song ~


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 6, 2008)

now i tell you iv fought tuffer men 
but i cant remember when 
he kicked like a mule 
and he bit like a crockadile


----------



## Defender (Dec 6, 2008)

Scurrow said:


> Oh shit, it used to be about talent!?  I get it, music = talent.


It isn't about talent, but in a forum full of metalheads who have wet dreams about Dragonforce, you kind of have to lure them in with a lot of flashy shit to get them to yield ground :<


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2008)

Defender said:


> It isn't about talent, but in a forum full of metalheads who have wet dreams about Dragonforce, you kind of have to lure them in with a lot of flashy shit to get them to yield ground :<



"Metalhead" and "Dragonforce" are almost mutually exclusive.


----------



## TheM (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never really liked country music in any form, but at least the older country music is respectable, unlike todays watered down Pop-country BS.



Xero108 said:


> To me, country's all about Johnny Cash. If it wasn't for him, I would hate this genre with a passion.


 
Ok I'll make an exception for Johnny Cash. His voice is addictive to listen to.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually kind of like country. 8D I'm sure growing up in the south had something to do with it. I don't buy it, but I'll listen to it if it's around.


----------



## shobonimaster (Dec 7, 2008)

it's almost all I listen to


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> To me, country's all about Johnny Cash. If it wasn't for him, I would hate this genre with a passion.


Looks like somone has good taste.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Dec 8, 2008)

Country sucks because its not Metal.

</thread>


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Looks like somone has good taste.



^_^


----------



## emptyF (Dec 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> I never liked Johnny Cash. *Dons flame suit*



actually, you're wrong.


----------



## notamurrsona (Dec 11, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I find country far too grounded in reality, and not negative enough to feel  sincere...



Fffffffff, are you serious? Because that cracked me up - especially juxtapose your oh so dark icon and banner.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

notamurrsona said:


> Fffffffff, are you serious? Because that cracked me up - especially juxtapose your oh so dark icon and banner.



Self parody  . It's sad because it's true, those are my actual feelings  about it.

Speaking of country, I had to listen to some the other day and  couldn't help but notice every second song was a love song. 

I hate love  songs, holy shit do I ever hate love songs :[ .


----------



## Defender (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hate love  songs, holy shit do I ever hate love songs :[ .


Love songs ARE pretty awful. A lot of old country songs are love songs, but another good fistful of them are badass story songs too. I really love Jerry Reed because he scarcely writes a love song that doesn't have some humorous twist to it.


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2008)

emptyF said:


> actually, you're wrong.



Oh.


:C


----------



## King (Dec 23, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> To me, country's all about Johnny Cash. If it wasn't for him, I would hate this genre with a passion.



Agreed


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 23, 2008)

Not my style, but at least theres plenty of respectable musicianship C:.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not even sure what is or isn't country anymore.
Is this country?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z7TuBqeaO0
Is this more or less country? [Also, that is Hank Williams grandson, if you were curious.]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpP6hIRYOpk

...is it the dobro? The fiddle?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 26, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm not even sure what is or isn't country anymore.
> Is this country?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z7TuBqeaO0
> Is this more or less country? [Also, that is Hank Williams grandson, if you were curious.]
> ...



Hank Williams III is the only modern country I listen to. 

Because he puts the dick in dixie.

And the cunt back in country.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Country USED to be good!  I will cite the following: Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Ralph Stanley, George Jones, Merle Travis, Chet Atkins, and Dolly Parton (among others).

Somewhere along the line it started to stink.  I'm not sure exactly when.  I suspect the suckification was completed by the time they made that video where Shania Twain is riding a landspeeder through the future or some such nonsense.


----------

